# Correct bottle type for a riesling???



## Phelpsmeister (Jun 17, 2011)

Just don't want to get laughed out of a room or anything! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 17, 2011)

Definitely the Hock Bottle Clear or green, your choice.

Welcome to the WMT Forums!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 17, 2011)

I've generally see reislings in a blue hock style bottle as well.


----------



## jet (Jun 17, 2011)

I thought the bottles were traditionally brown or green, depending on what region the wine was from.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 17, 2011)

The bottle is brown. Mike is just clearly green with envy still over his equipment. Hock is correct.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 17, 2011)

Ok Phelpsmeister this is your first post and you already started a battle!

 welcome to the forum. Tell us a bit about yourself and what you've made and are making.


----------



## Phelpsmeister (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks all! I have lurked for a year or so....I thought I had posted in the past but guess not! 

I am going to go with a brown/green hock bottle.

I'll post a noob post in the welcome forum.


----------



## deboard (Jun 17, 2011)

I prefer my riesling bottles empty! (meaning I just emptied it of course). 

Joking aside, I bottled my last riesling in amber hock bottles, looks pretty nice, but most folks don't care as long as you're giving them some. I just happened to have enough empties that were mostly the same color and size, or close enough. A lot of whites are in lighter color to clear bottles just to show off their clarity.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 17, 2011)

Bottom line is, my wine goes in whatever I have enough bottles of regardless of color or type. I try to keep reds in green bottles.


----------



## cpfan (Jun 17, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Bottom line is, my wine goes in whatever I have enough bottles of regardless of color or type. I try to keep reds in green bottles.


Even though I like both Reisling & Gewurztraminer, I can't be bothered to keep a supply of hock bottles on hand. I just use clear bordeaux bottles for all whites and blushes.

Steve


----------

